# Found cash in car



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.

I am beginning to hate these people.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

You are smart bro. You spent $30 in gas to give $24.
Like burning a dollar as candle to find a penny.way to go Jose.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Did you expect a $20 tip from someone going thru all this effort to get back $24?! Excuse me but you should've known better and said you found nothing. Or if you are that honest, you should've at least told them to come get it themselves because $24 isn't worth a 30 min drive.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


Is this guy for real? I would never drive back 30 minutes to give them cash back.

I would be like.. Cash, what cash. I don't see any cash


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Is this guy for real? I would never drive back 30 minutes to give them cash back.
> 
> I would be like.. Cash, what cash. I don't see any cash


No bro , I would turn it back . I will call and say hey got your cash but come n get it they say just keep it.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Never never ever find anything in your car and if you do drop it at the nearest police station. It is your fault pax lost it and it is your responsibility to get it back to them. People are not grateful to get the lost property back they are ungrateful you inconvenienced them by taking so long to get it back to them.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I hate to agree with the above, but sadly I do. After falling victim to this myself, anyone leaving ANYTHING in my car will have to pick it up at the local office in a day or two(whenever I can get to the local office).


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away.


Your response should have been: Hey glad I was able to find your $24. It's gonna cost me $20 in gas and one hour of my time to get to you and back. I'm sure you'd tip me at least $4 for my time and effort, right?

You live and you learn!


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

I would have definitely returned the money, BUT I would also ask if they have PayPal. It would save you the 30 minute trip.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Finders keepers..... I would keep the cash for a week in my glove compartment. If I don't get a call it gets into my 'tip' jar.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Story sounds fishy.... he got a call 20 minutes after dropping off the pax and said he had to drive 30 minutes to get back to them..... fuzzy math there!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


Been there, done that, feel you bro! We all make these kinds of mistakes. but, in teh greater scheme of things, you did the right thing. it is the other people that are bad. it is teh Uber culture that says driver has to return forgotten items for free.

Responsibility should be on the pax. 
Pax needs to have a skin in correction of their own error. 
They should pay at fa lat rate fare and guarantee you an automatic 5-star rating for driving their stuff to them.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Your response should have been: Hey glad I was able to find your $24. It's gonna cost me $20 in gas and one hour of my time to get to you and back. I'm sure you'd tip me at least $4 for my time and effort, right?
> 
> You live and you learn!


Some forum members have reported that if you ask the rider for money before returning their lost item and the rider reports you to Uber, Uber could deactivate you for extortion.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> Some forum members have reported that if you ask the rider for money before returning their lost item and the rider reports you to Uber, Uber could deactivate you for extortion.


The post was more Tongue-in-cheek than advice. I'm sure drivers will use their best judgement in any given situation. I personally don't give a about uber's deactivation.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Moo Moo said:


> Some forum members have reported that if you ask the rider for money before returning their lost item and the rider reports you to Uber, Uber could deactivate you for extortion.


No it's fair and reasonable that a pax who has lost property pay for your time to return it. Your responsibility is to drop it off at the nearest police station as lost property and for the pax to arrange collection from there. Do not run around after pax that been careless with their property. I've also been around enough not to trust them if they say they will pay for you to bring it back either but that's a judgement call on your part. You need to remember these people have no respect for you and it is your fault they lost their property.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Story sounds fishy.... he got a call 20 minutes after dropping off the pax and said he had to drive 30 minutes to get back to them..... fuzzy math there!!


He never said that he went to drop off the money right away. He could have had things to do to take him further away. Either way...I wouldn't have never driven to return it. If the PAX would have called me, I would have told them right off the bat that I would check my car but if I find it would they be willing to come get it. If the PAX says no, then I would call them back and let them know that there was nothing there. There is a fine line between honesty and stupidity.


----------



## Albert Uberific Dsm (May 26, 2015)

What I have learned... Always be too busy to return an item, like a phone. This will make the pax offer to pay you to return the item or they can wait till the next time i am in their area or they can come get it. This has worked to get pax to say they would give me $20-40 bucks if I could bring their iPhone right away. You deserve to get paid for your time when they make mistake.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

How do you know who the cash belongs to? It could of belonged to another passenger. 

Anyways, always check your car, so your not caught off guard next time and can keep the cash.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Always charge a finders fee. In this case the fee would've been $24.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


Never EVER return anything without first getting a fee negotiated. NEVER!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL. You noob.


----------



## Scott Michelle (Sep 21, 2015)

Next phone i find I'm throwing out the window, been burned every time.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

If you ever find a cell phone, drop it at McDonald/starbuck. If asked just tell them go pick it up themself.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I think that was a tip, man. That's why you didn't get a 'thank you' for returning it. They were surely disappointed that you went to such extents to reject their tip, even offering to drive an hour round-trip to refuse it.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Story sounds fishy.... he got a call 20 minutes after dropping off the pax and said he had to drive 30 minutes to get back to them..... fuzzy math there!!


not fuzzy math drop pax you drive 20 min north pax moves 1o min south. you are assuming pax was stationary


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


Had a similar scenario. Pax went to the bank along the way to his destination. I had no problem with doing so since it was on the way, then he left it in the car. Found it as I got home, knew who it belonged to. Thankfully the guy only lived five minutes away from me. He seemed a bit shocked and surprised that I showed up with it.

And guess what? No tip. But a different rider tipped me $20 a few weeks ago, which ironically was the same amount the other rider left in my car. I guess I had some good karma for once.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

"nope sorry i dont see it, must have fell out the car when you got in or out." would have been my response on the phone.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

HaHaHa we're talking $24.00 here not $240.00 or $2400.00. If that $24.00 is all he has to his name, he's worse off than I am and it should have never left his pocket to begin with.

My response would have been, hold on and let me check. No dude, there's nothing in the back seat or floorboard. Sorry, you must have lost it somewhere else. 

That's two tanks of gas in my car. lol


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> HaHaHa we're talking $24.00 here not $240.00 or $2400.00. If that $24.00 is all he has to his name, he's worse off than I am and it should have never left his pocket to begin with.
> 
> My response would have been, hold on and let me check. No dude, there's nothing in the back seat or floorboard. Sorry, you must have lost it somewhere else.
> 
> That's two tanks of gas in my car. lol


I found $168.00 cash in the backseat of my car. I had an idea who might've dropped it. A dude who was ''white-girl'' wasted who almost puked in my car. I honestly would've gave it back had he called and asked for it. He never called!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.

Option 1 - Follow Uber's rules: Wholly unacceptable because you will burn your time and fuel returning the items and no compensation is expected. WRONG!
Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!
Option 3 - Wait & negotiate: This is the only viable option. Wait for the pax to contact you, then negotiate a proper return fee. Under this option you're not lying, you're not stealing, and you're not getting stiffed. Why on earth would a driver not select this option? This option is CORRECT!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.
> 
> Option 1 - Follow Uber's rules: Wholly unacceptable because you will burn your time and fuel returning the items and no compensation is expected. WRONG!
> Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!
> Option 3 - Wait & negotiate: This is the only viable option. Wait for the pax to contact you, then negotiate a proper return fee. Under this option you're not lying, you're not stealing, and you're not getting stiffed. Why on earth would a driver not select this option? This option is CORRECT!


This thread is positive proof that Uber culture corrupts everything it touches.

In many cases, I regretted returning items because how people treated me and how they did not even compensated me despite promising in some instances. 
But, I am completely happy and I still believe I did the ethical thing, the right thing my parents taught me by returning items each and every time.

Problem is with Uber and how it is an evil company. 
When we do the right thing, we used to get compensated for a $10.00 returned item fee by Uber. This was the right thing to do. In many cases it was a low number, but it was a good gesture to both driver and passenger.

Uber being the evil it is, it did away with this returned item fee as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> This thread is positive proof that Uber culture corrupts everything it touches.
> 
> In many cases, I regretted returning items because how people treated me and how they did not even compensated me despite promising in some instances.
> But, I am completely happy and I still believe I did the ethical thing, the right thing my parents taught me by returning items each and every time.
> ...


Well, to be fair, no one ever said Uber was ethical or moral. Ergo, we IC's must find our own strategies to maximize profit. Having your costs reimbursed and being compensated for your time IS NOT immoral or unethical. It's just good business, and there's nothing wrong with that. Uber hasn't corrupted me. However, as a businessperson I must remain vigilant about my profit maximization and cost-reduction opportunities. Remember, ABC: Always Be Compensated.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> Well, to be fair, no one ever said Uber was ethical or moral. Ergo, we IC's must find our own strategies to maximize profit. Having your costs reimbursed and being compensated for your time IS NOT immoral or unethical. It's just good business, and there's nothing wrong with that. Uber hasn't corrupted me. However, as a businessperson I must remain vigilant about my profit maximization and cost-reduction opportunities. Remember, ABC: Always Be Compensated.


I was not particularly pointing at you, I am sorry, I wasn't clear.

But, I sometimes see people suggesting that we throw away what we may find in the car immediately and deny that they even were in our cars to avoid getting sucked into an effort that will cost us money and frustration.

Solution is very simple: S(tupid)afe Rider fee is where this kind of expenses should be reimbursed by Uber. Stupid riders forgetting their stuff should be a systemic problem of a TNC and not a particular problem for a contractor. We should not be left to deal with it individually in a non-uniform manner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I was not particularly pointing at you, I am sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> But, I sometimes see people suggesting that we throw away what we may find in the car immediately and deny that they even were in our cars to avoid getting sucked into an effort that will cost us money and frustration.
> 
> Solution is very simple: S(tupid)afe Rider fee is where this kind of expenses should be reimbursed by Uber. Stupid riders forgetting their stuff should be a systemic problem of a TNC and not a particular problem for a contractor. We should not be left to deal with it individually in a non-uniform manner.


Yeah, the notion of throwing pax property out the window is just bad and sad. I hang onto items for a max of 60 days, then I dispose of them if not claimed. There is no upside to being mean, angry, or vindictive. It's all about ABC.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> No it's fair and reasonable that a pax who has lost property pay for your time to return it.


You're right.
Too bad that's NOT Uber policy on lost items.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> Yeah, the notion of throwing pax property out the window is just bad and sad. I hang onto items for a max of 60 days, then I dispose of them if not claimed. There is no upside to being mean, angry, or vindictive. It's all about ABC.


If I'm sure which pax left the item, I notify Uber ... Uber then contacts the rider. If I don't hear from the rider or Uber about the item in a reasonable time, it's trash (depending on what it is, of course... a phone or wallet or purse I would drop off at the closest police station).
I found the key to a Jaguar in my car once after dropping a guy at the airport. I couldn't get a hold of the rider, so I reported it to Uber then left the key at a bar (where I know the management) that's across the street from the apartment where I made the pick-up. I never heard back from anyone. I'm not sure Uber is successful in communicating lost item info to the pax - but that is their policy. It's NOT my problem.

hmmm... thinking about it now, I can't remember what I did with the bag of weed that kid left in my car a few months ago.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.
> 
> Option 1 - Follow Uber's rules: Wholly unacceptable because you will burn your time and fuel returning the items and no compensation is expected. WRONG!
> Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!
> Option 3 - Wait & negotiate: This is the only viable option. Wait for the pax to contact you, then negotiate a proper return fee. Under this option you're not lying, you're not stealing, and you're not getting stiffed. Why on earth would a driver not select this option? This option is CORRECT!


maybe..

but if you don't do Option 1.. Uber will likely have a problem with you. It's a no win for the driver, uber does not care.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.
> 
> Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!


This is Umerica - you're INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty in a court of law.
I did NOT find anythng in my car.
Unless you can prove I did, take your complaint somewhere else.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Dude it's $24... Just pocket it next time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Google 'theft by finding.'

Read Uber's policies on the subject.

If you operate under a TNC, read the regulations.

Think Golden Rule


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Only once did i ditch a cellphone.
Pax were so rude to me on the way to the airport, I got back out to the burbs and threw the phone into the woods on a highway offramp.
They called me at least 200 times after that. 
I tell them how far away I am. Three options:
They pick it up at police headquarters
They pay me to meter it over to them
They pick it up at the cab office.

Back when the offramp incident happened I didn't actually have a retail office.
No pax get invited to my home.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Only once did i ditch a cellphone.
> Pax were so rude to me on the way to the airport, I got back out to the burbs and threw the phone into the woods on a highway offramp.


There are trash cans for that; Please don't litter.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

My rule was

1) cell phones, bags, anything other than money .... pax comes to you, you don't go to pax. If not able, then pax pays for shipping via pay pal or pre paid freight.

2) money, in an envelope and mail it. Otherwise refer to #1.

You are running your own business. Use sense. If you left your bag in a hotel, do you think they'd travel to bring it to you? Nope.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

A while back I found an ATM credit card (lying on the ATM) and looked up the name in the phone book and called. The guy was so happy to know I had it and said he'd be over. He was flying to Europe that night and wouldn't have had time to deal with the bank and re-issuing and all that. Anyway, he drove up and took the credit card and handed me a sealed envelope, making sure to depart before I had a chance to look inside. It was a thank you card and $100.

I'd like to think he's out there getting Uber rides now and if he ever does lose something he's still treating people graciously and tipping well.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

"NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITEMS LEFT IN CAR" aka take your stuff with you.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Someone left their phone in my car and I drove back and I got $20 bucks it was on my way home anyway


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I excitedly returned some assholes iphone 4 and he just stared at it like I did something to it as he walked away. No couple bucks for gas, no thank you.

Naivete no more. EBay here I come


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> "NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITEMS LEFT IN CAR" aka take your stuff with you.


Exactly!..


----------



## John Dohl (Oct 24, 2015)

*Mail.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Losers tippers or finders keepers


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Micmac said:


> No bro , I would turn it back . I will call and say hey got your cash but come n get it they say just keep it.


So you can wait an hour for them to get there?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

When the trip ends and so does our relationship. I don't call you and I don't answer your phone calls.

Cops will contact you if I found anything important.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Cops will contact you if I found anything important.


so THAT's what I should have done with the bag of weed left in the backseat of my car!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> so THAT's what I should have done with the bag of weed left in the backseat of my car!


You sell it back to the guy that left it or he gets a call from cops.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You sell it back to the guy that left it or he gets a call from cops.


not into extortion, bro

(jeez - did I really just say 'bro? <smh>)


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You sell it back to the guy that left it or he gets a call from cops.


I wouldn't call the popo if it's only a few grams. Not worth it and you may get a court subpoena to testify. If it's more than a few grams, you need to make a choice.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I wouldn't call the popo if it's only a few grams. Not worth it and you may get a court subpoena to testify. If it's more than a few grams, you need to make a choice.


You tell the guy you will call the cops if he doesn't buy it back from you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Loss of an illegal substance has no bearing in the law.
One can't be held liable for the loss.

Ironically, possession still comes into play tho.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.
> 
> Option 1 - Follow Uber's rules: Wholly unacceptable because you will burn your time and fuel returning the items and no compensation is expected. WRONG!
> Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!
> Option 3 - Wait & negotiate: This is the only viable option. Wait for the pax to contact you, then negotiate a proper return fee. Under this option you're not lying, you're not stealing, and you're not getting stiffed. Why on earth would a driver not select this option? This option is CORRECT!


^^^
Not guilty of theft.... how do you figure that? 
If the pax wants to call the cops, then let him ID the bills by the serial number.

The limo for the strip club that I drove for for a while hadn't had the interior cleaned in about five years and when I pulled the back seat I found a one ounce Krugerrand, a Thousand Dollar chip from a casino, about six bux in assorted change and about $8.00 in bills, along with a Starbucks card and an ATM card that had expired three years before. 
I pulled the side seat and all I found was an old used condom which I left. 
Under the seat up by the partition was an old LED flashlight that the batteries were corroded in.

And since the fly-by-night, check-bouncing company that owned the limo (Not owned by the strip club) had bought it used, who the flock knows who left the items?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> You sell it back to the guy that left it or he gets a call from cops.


^^^
DOUBLE like on this one!!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> not into extortion, bro
> 
> (jeez - did I really just say 'bro? <smh>)


It's called clean up fee + tip.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


How do you guys "find stuff" all the time? Hey bro, I think maybe I left like a hundred bucks in your car...would you send it back to me please. And pay for fedex overnight too my good man. I really need me that cash back. Thanks Uber Dude!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Nemo said:


> not fuzzy math drop pax you drive 20 min north pax moves 1o min south. you are assuming pax was stationary


Like, we're arguing if he drove 20 minutes or 30? I wouldn't have driven around the block so...either way he drove 1 minute more than necessary. Just saying.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You tell the guy you will call the cops if he doesn't buy it back from you.


Suppose he is a dealer and decides to bring his gang with him when you show up to make the trade?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Suppose he is a dealer and decides to bring his gang with him when you show up to make the trade?


^^^
Meet in the police dept. parking lot.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Suppose he is a dealer and decides to bring his gang with him when you show up to make the trade?


Suppose the earth is flat, that is held on top of elephants, who stand on top of a tortoise?

Suppose i bring my friends, who own a large collection of guns, two of them being cops and two marines, who have kids and have bills to pay. I use the money to anonymously donate to FOP and towards X-Mas gifts for their kids? Now Marines want the slice of the pie from the dealer for their family. $50 now just became $5k. Now the dealer has to decide: $5k vs 5 years behind bars.

Suppose, i'm Russian, i'm crazy, nothing to lose and have RPG that i brought back from USSR?

Suppose i'm friends with Iraqis who drive for Uber?? The price now went up to $50k.

Joshua; "Shall we play a game?"


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


I had a gaggle of milfs i drove home from a concert (girls night out)

Great ride to their drop off (surge).

All the milfs laughed, told stories, asked about Uber, me, my life (girls like convo, get a clue).

Dropped everyone off, smiles all around, until...

45 minutes later, as I'm downtown Charlotte running surge HARD, get a pax call, from the MIC (milf in charge)

She asks if I found a phone, so I pull into a convenience store, walk to back of my suv, and find the phone under 3rd row seat.

MIC says, not asks, "bring it to us, you know where we are now".

I politely say that "I'm 45 minutes away, and they can come get it Saturday, or Sunday".

I say "I'm just a dude trying to feed my family, and I cant run back 1 1/2 hours round trip just to drop a phone off right now".

MIC muffles the phone, speaks to other phone dropper milf, and gets back on the line and tells me "if you come back tonite, we will pay you $$$ (VERY specific values, but vague here on open forum)

I listen, and say "if I do drive ALL THE WAY back, just don't jack me", to which I get the proverbial "we won't do that, you met us and we are cool, blah, blah, blah".

I put frontal cortex into "should I?" mode, and say *YES* to myself, and head their way, 2.5 surge be damned.

Pull up to their apartment, and some dude rolls out of the place, up to my window, and says "hey, you got the phone?"

I say "yes, I do, but I drove back based on her IMMEDIATE $$$ offer, so I'm confused as to where she is, and my money is"?

(Psych 101: Send a dude to TRY to renege on your promise, hoping the driver is *NOT *me)

He stumbles, stutters, stammers and flounders, and calls the lost phone milf to step outside, which she does.

So does the Milf In Charge, who was super cool during the first ride, and even SHE says "pay him what you said, he drove all the way back tonight".

Lost phone milf takes one last stab and says "I only have $$$ cash, that's all" ($25 LESS than the agreed upon drive back value SHE set)

I say, "I take credit or debit (paypal or square), grab your card".

Little "1st wave renege dude" says "really, you're gonna 'charge her to return her phone?"

I say "No, I'm just holding her to her word, which got me to leave my surge runs and drive an hour and a half round trip as *SHE ASKED, FOR A TIP SHE PROMISED*".

Milf in charge says "stop treating him like this, he did everything you asked"

Lost phone milf lets me swipe her card, I get paid, and roll out, disgusted.

Moral of the story:

1) You *WILL* be treated how you *ALLOW* yourself to be treated.

2) Some milfs are more honorable than others, but all milfs deserve a smile...


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Suppose the earth is flat, that is held on top of elephants, who stand on top of a tortoise?
> 
> Suppose i bring my friends, who own a large collection of guns, two of them being cops and two marines, who have kids and have bills to pay. And i use the money to anonymously donate to FOP and towards X-Mas gifts for their kids? Now Marines want the slice of the pie from the dealer for their family. $50 now just became $5k. Now the dealer has to think about $5k vs 5 years behind bars.
> 
> ...


Say 'suppose' one more time...

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/pho...S-in-Pulp-fiction-random-32463986-500-200.gif


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> Say 'suppose' one more time...
> 
> http://images6.fanpop.com/image/pho...S-in-Pulp-fiction-random-32463986-500-200.gif


LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Arid Chauffeur said:


> What this thread is showing is showing us, of course, is that making an effort to return pax items left behind is just not good business under the Uber model. So, here's how the options break down.
> 
> Option 1 - Follow Uber's rules: Wholly unacceptable because you will burn your time and fuel returning the items and no compensation is expected. WRONG!
> Option 2 - Deny finding anything: Not a good plan because you're lying and because you're now guilty of theft. WRONG!
> Option 3 - Wait & negotiate: This is the only viable option. Wait for the pax to contact you, then negotiate a proper return fee. Under this option you're not lying, you're not stealing, and you're not getting stiffed. Why on earth would a driver not select this option? This option is CORRECT!


Because under uber policy it could get you deactivated.

In Houston it's actually in the city ordinance that you are to immediately return found items to the rider or your TNC office.

I have been burned and I will never find anything at this point unless it was a really nice pax who tipped and offers something to return it. Then and only then will I find the item.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I will never find anything at this point unless it was a really nice pax who tipped and offers something to return it. Then and only then will I find the item.


Take notes newbs. Its part of The Ten Commandments of Ubering.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> This is Umerica - you're INNOCENT until PROVEN guilty in a court of law.
> I did NOT find anythng in my car.
> Unless you can prove I did, take your complaint somewhere else.


I tend to agree with you on most of your posts. 
I must correct this one though.
This is America! They CLAIM you are innocent until proven guilty, but SHOW you that you are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

When dropping off at night. Turn on the inside lights when the ride is over. Turn around, make eye contact and ask if they have everything. During the day, I always turn around. Turning around and looking at them increases your chance for a tip.

Scan the back seat for lost items or trash they dumped in your car. Standard operating procedure for me.

I keep a glass jar crammed with dollar bills in plain view up front with me. Before I begin a shift, I seed the jar myself. I have no sign explaining what it is. People see it and give me tips. Some people see it and ignore it. My tips have increased since I started doing this, and people don't leave their stuff in my car.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Only once did i ditch a cellphone.
> Pax were so rude to me on the way to the airport, I got back out to the burbs and threw the phone into the woods on a highway offramp.
> They called me at least 200 times after that.
> I tell them how far away I am. Three options:
> ...


Squirrels in the woods be like, "Sweet! Now I can finally set up a Twitter account and 'tweet' about squirrel stuff."


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I like the PayPal idea for found cash. Also they should PayPal you money to return stuff, is that legal?


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> I like the PayPal idea for found cash. Also they should PayPal you money to return stuff, is that legal?


I hate paypal!
You return the item, then they claim they didn't receive it. what happens then? Paypal gives them their money back. I like cash haha


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


In the trip log you could click the help option and there's a selection there that allows you to inform Uber that you found something in the car. If it was cash, I'm thinking Uber could let you keep it and just refund that amount to the passenger. But I don't think they're that good at tracking people down. I had found a debit card and two keys on a ring one day. They contacted the riders who said they weren't missing anything. So I put it all in an envelope and brought it to the nearest branch of the bank that issued the card.

Honesty is best.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> ...Joshua; "Shall we play a game?"


Aren't we already? GUberWurld, NO Rulz except mutually assured poverty!! Lol.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> I hate paypal!
> You return the item, then they claim they didn't receive it. what happens then? Paypal gives them their money back. I like cash haha


Never use PayPal gift unless it is a good friend or relative. They can screw you, let them eat the 3%


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Should've kept that cash man, I drove about 20 miles to return iphone 6s to get a $20 tip  I could've sold it on craigslist for $40 easily....


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Story sounds fishy.... he got a call 20 minutes after dropping off the pax and said he had to drive 30 minutes to get back to them..... fuzzy math there!!


Since I had stopped and picked up groceries after their ride I dropped them off at home before going back to get them. Otherwise I would have had a wasted 20 minute drive and melted ice cream.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

How did the pax call you 20 minutes later? I thought the number stopped working shortly after the trip ends.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

mandreyka said:


> How did the pax call you 20 minutes later? I thought the number stopped working shortly after the trip ends.


it works until you accept another call. I didn't accept another call I stopped and pick up some groceries


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> it works until you accept another call. I didn't accept another call I stopped and pick up some groceries


Thanks, I'm learning. Now I know not to answer the phone after a drop off ; )


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost..


Wow- -I give you 5 stars for your honesty- - but
10 for stupidity


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> it works until you accept another call. I didn't accept another call I stopped and pick up some groceries


Not true. I got call after call from some dickbag about his jacket after accepting at least three more trips.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> it works until you accept another call. I didn't accept another call I stopped and pick up some groceries


It works forever. Anyone with your Uber number can call you anytime, even from a landline


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It works forever. Anyone with your Uber number can call you anytime, even from a landline


This is exactly true. Once you accept the next trip request, only the active rider can connect to you using the "contact your Driver" feature, as your # is not "visible" to the last rider within their app, but it still functions just the same. So, if they made note of it (many screenshot it just for this purpose) or if you communicated with them it would be in their phone log.

They can also login to their web account and see a detailed trip history with driver contact info. And lastly, they can use the in app help feature and tell GUber they lost something and GUber will provide them your Driver/Twilio#.

If you have someone harrassing your Twilio# you can email support and they will change it for you. Which has the effect of "cutting off" any previous riders from contacting you directly because they would have an expired Twilio. They have to use CSR email support from that point forward.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

LMAO that 20 (or 30) minutes away is $30 in gas. Micmac must get like 1 mile to the gallon. Driving a tank?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

SharedRideTruther said:


> I had a gaggle of milfs i drove home from a concert (girls night out)
> 
> Great ride to their drop off (surge).
> 
> ...


If it was me and I didn't get 100% of the promised tip, I would keep the phone and drop it off at the Uber office on Monday. 
You could have also asked them to request a ride from your current location to them for the phone. Then you'd get compensated well with a long ride on surge.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> I personally don't give a about uber's deactivation.


I fully expect to be deactivated at some point, and then I'll find something else to do. In the meantime I use the app and work the system the way I want to.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I never answer calls from Uber passengers after the trip is over. Nothing good has ever come from it. Cash in the backseat should be regarded as a tip.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


You did the right thing - returning the property in full was the proper and Christian thing to do. Expecting compensation and NOT receiving it is on you, not them. But at least you can sleep well at night for not keeping something that truly did not belong to you and you had no right to keep. Well done sir. I would ride with you anytime.

The rest of the drivers that have responded... not so much.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

There is no way in heck I would have driven that far. I would have told him to come and pick it up at the police station. Not wasting my time and gas.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> There is no way in heck I would have driven that far. I would have told him to come and pick it up at the police station. Not wasting my time and gas.


Or just tell Uber about it. They would give the pax $24 credit and take the $24 from your pay and you keep the cash. No driving involved and you still sleep well at night knowing you did the right thing.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> I hate paypal!
> You return the item, then they claim they didn't receive it. what happens then? Paypal gives them their money back. I like cash haha


All you need is delivery confirmation - it costs an extra few cents at the post office and is "proof" to Paypal that it was delivered, even if it was a paperback book instead of a phone that was sent back. If it has delivery confirmation, it is delivered according to Paypal terms and conditions.

Cash found in my car, if pax has exact amount of cash lost, I would consider that his property. But I would arrange a meeting of my convenience.
I'm not doing anything two years from now on Tuesday. "Are you able to meet me then?"


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Soco said:


> Or just tell Uber about it. They would give the pax $24 credit and take the $24 from your pay and you keep the cash. No driving involved and you still sleep well at night knowing you did the right thing.


I'm not sure Uber will do that. I could be wrong but it doesn't sound like something they'd do.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't believe you are all finding so much stuff in your cars.

I've found only one item. A girl 1/2 shirt cutoff thing. No idea which of the 30 riders it belonged to. It sat in my hall closet for a few weeks and then I trashed it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I can't believe you are all finding so much stuff in your cars.
> 
> I've found only one item. A girl 1/2 shirt cutoff thing. No idea which of the 30 riders it belonged to. It sat in my hall closet for a few weeks and then I trashed it.


I found a phone on my second day. Luckily I was only three blocks from the pax's house so it wasn't any real trouble to swing it back by. Got a $5 tip too. I don't know how many lighters and cheap pens got left in my car...started a collection.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I can't believe you are all finding so much stuff in your cars.
> 
> I've found only one item. A girl 1/2 shirt cutoff thing. No idea which of the 30 riders it belonged to. It sat in my hall closet for a few weeks and then I trashed it.


There was a hot pink bra left in my car, discovered by my wife the next day. It just got chucked in the trash.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Soco said:


> the proper and Christian thing to do.


Meh.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> All you need is delivery confirmation - it costs an extra few cents at the post office and is "proof" to Paypal that it was delivered, even if it was a paperback book instead of a phone that was sent back. If it has delivery confirmation, it is delivered according to Paypal terms and conditions.
> 
> Cash found in my car, if pax has exact amount of cash lost, I would consider that his property. But I would arrange a meeting of my convenience.
> I'm not doing anything two years from now on Tuesday. "Are you able to meet me then?"


This is not true. I've never sent a package without tracking as everything I've shipped has been through usps by priority shipping. I have had someone successfully open a case and win. many others have as well, just search the internet.

also, in the situation at had, how do you have a tracking number when returning cash personally that was left in your car?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> This is not true.


https://www.paypal.com/selfhelp/article/FAQ3087/5

Thousands of shipments, never had to reimburse someone for "claiming" they didn't get it because all I had to do was provide Paypal the delivery confirmation number and the matter was settled.

As for the "situation at hand" that had nothing to do with Paypal, and only an idiot would send cash in the mail.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Soco said:


> You did the right thing - returning the property in full was the proper and Christian thing to do. Expecting compensation and NOT receiving it is on you, not them. But at least you can sleep well at night for not keeping something that truly did not belong to you and you had no right to keep. Well done sir. I would ride with you anytime.
> 
> The rest of the drivers that have responded... not so much.


of course.. the "christian" thing to do.. f*ck that. I would have kept the money, like I have before. My sleep has never been bothered.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> There was a hot pink bra left in my car, discovered by my wife the next day. It just got chucked in the trash.


haha.
That's your story and you're sticking to it.


----------



## driveflydrive (Aug 17, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


When he called you you should have asked him to open his passenger app drop a pin on the exact location that your car was at and request a ride. You accept the ping and drive to meet him at Starbucks and are paid for the trip......just don't expect a tip.......or a 5 star rating


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I never answer calls from Uber passengers after the trip is over. Nothing good has ever come from it. Cash in the backseat should be regarded as a tip.


Can I get an AMEN brother!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

No matter what they leave in your car, tell pax what city is convenient for you and have them contact a UPS Store there and pay for a return envelope/package that you can place the item in at the UPS Store - they cover the postage and addressing label. You drop it at the UPS Store when you have time over the next couple of days. EZ PZ

That said, I had a pax call me and say they left their iPhone in the back of my Uber, looked back there and it was on the floor. I already received another pax ping and was on my way to it. Since that pax pick up was just a few blocks away I asked them if it was cool for me to drop the other pax phone back to them. They were cool with it and I did. Why? Because that was quicker and easier than going to the UPS Store. : )


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


Next time don't answer the phone.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Next time don't answer the phone.


So just based on the ringtone you can tell that A) something was left behind in your car and B) that no reward would be forthcoming returning said item that doesn't really belong to you anyway.

You are now added to the list of drivers I never want to ride with. I prefer drivers that would rather do the correct thing instead of the attitude "screw everyone - I'm only in it for MYSELF!"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Soco said:


> So just based on the ringtone you can tell that A) something was left behind in your car and B) that no reward would be forthcoming returning said item that doesn't really belong to you anyway.
> 
> You are now added to the list of drivers I never want to ride with. I prefer drivers that would rather do the correct thing instead of the attitude "screw everyone - I'm only in it for MYSELF!"


Actually, I think letting it go to voice mail is a wise thing to do. Not because the driver should not do the right thing, rather because there are a good number of riders that think we are indentured servants of theirs. That said, I agree with you any driver not willing to return the cash (which I suggest doing via some form the rider covers the expense of, they did leave it after-all) is the best approach. Rider can leave a message and number to return their call, which I would do. And I believe many on this board would as well.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

If you wanted to be nice, you should have just mailed it to her. If she insisted that she get her money back right off, then should have told her to come get it. I would have asked for her mailing address.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't answer your phone until you have another passenger,they can't call you then.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> Don't answer your phone until you have another passenger,they can't call you then.


Yes they can. You just can't call THEM.


----------



## CrazyUberdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

After you have accepted a new rider the previous rider cannot contact you,your phone is now associated with the new passenger.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

CrazyUberdriver said:


> After you have accepted a new rider the previous rider cannot contact you,your phone is now associated with the new passenger.


I don't think that's true. Riders can call you until THEY request another ride, then their phone number is routed to a different driver #. Until they order another ride, the phone number associated between the two of you will continue to ring through.

At least that's how I understand it. I've gotten calls from passengers days after their ride.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

The phone number that passengers (past and present) use to contact you is unique to you. It is YOUR number until uber decides to change it. When you get a new passenger that same number changes to the new passenger when YOU call them. You cannot contact the past passenger using that number, only the current one. This is how Uber protects the identity of its customers. It also protects you, the driver.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

"No, I don't see any cash in my car. Of course I have had several rides since yours so any number of people could have took it". 

Of course if it is a significant amount of cash I would return it. But drive 30 minutes for a few bucks? ffack that.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> "No, I don't see any cash in my car. Of course I have had several rides since yours so any number of people could have took it".
> 
> Of course if it is a significant amount of cash I would return it. But drive 30 minutes for a few bucks? ffack that.


So for you and your business - DISHONESTY is the best policy. Correct?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Got a call from a Pax 20 minutes after I dropped them off asking if I had found any cash in my car after their ride and sure enough when I opened the passenger door on the rear there was $24.
> I called them back and they were at a Star Bucks about 30 minutes away. I drove over and gave them the money and they tipped me a fantastic ZERO which when added to the tip from their previous ride gave me a grand total of ZERO. I didn't even get a thank you for going out of my way and wasting my gas and time to bring them money they had lost.
> 
> I am beginning to hate these people.


if you did not drive there you would have gotten a 24 dollar tip


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Picked up a young man and took him to work. I told him I had an ethical dilemma - someone left $10 behind today, and I'm not 100% sure which passenger it was.

I said that I could report it to Lyft and have them ask my morning riders, but who is not going to say "yes, it was me"?

I'm also pretty certain if it was an intentional "tip" the rider would not be so generous anonymously, and wouldn't want the next rider to find it before I did, so I'm certain it was a mistake. I don't want to keep the money, it's not mine... "what should I do?"

This is a young man of color that works at a factory operating a forklift. He's 20-something. Doesn't exactly have dollars falling out if his pockets.

He suggested I give it to one of those guys standing at the highway exit ramp with a cardboard sign. He said "Pay it forward".

There's a lot of good people in this world, and one of the reasons I get out and drive every day is because I meet so many of them.


----------

